# New NSW biodiversity bill



## Bushfire (May 3, 2016)

The long awaited new NSW biodiversity bill is now up for public comment. This bill will provide the framework for the new licensing system. The section most relevant to us is the interactions with wildlife sections. It is light on details from our point of view as the regulations not yet available will hold most of that.

The link is https://www.landmanagement.nsw.gov.au/native-plants-and-animals/


----------



## RoryBreaker (May 4, 2016)

As I read it, they want to reduce their burden of administering 20 000 licences down to a number greatly less then that. A lot of species will be going off licence then?


----------



## Bushfire (May 4, 2016)

You probably only need to exempt the pet shop species and the number of licensees would be pretty low. I thought it was interesting that they are still pushing import / export permits for interstate movements, you would think that would be classed as a low risk activity.


----------

